# GTA IV serial entry?



## luke.fernandez (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, so i downloaded gta 4 and installed it and its now asking me for some serial entry of which i dont have.. any solutions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The serial key is in the manual, usually on the back cover.

Where did you download the game from?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

If you got the game from D2D, then there is a section on their site for you; called My Games. You can find it up top, right side of the site, when you're logged in. Hover over your name and choose "My Games".

When you are at the screen listing your games, you will see GTA IV and to the right an activation code. THAT IS NOT THE ONE YOU NEED! Click download. This brings you to another page. On this screen you'll see a button to download the game. Scroll down to section "B". THIS IS THE PRODUCT KEY! That's the one they are looking for.

If it is Steam, then they automatically put it in for you.

Hope that helps!


----------

